# Please sending healing thoughts



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My poor Miss Vendetta has a full blown out break of Lymes. She had a bout with it earlier this year and she got over it quickly. She has been off kind of for a few weeks. Mainly she was just not wanting to play in the am. She has always been a high energy dog. Playing fetch three times a day, going for walks, swimming, among her agility, rally, and now at home flyball games. I didnt know what was wrong with her. Hard to take to vet when she is eating fine, drinking fine, all her stools and urine looked okay. She was still very active in the afternoon and evening hrs. No temp nothing really seemed wrong it was just that when you know your dog you know something isnt right but you cant pin point it. Well monday she was limping on front foot I thought maybe she hurt it playing fetch on sunday she played three times and she was running full speed doing funky turns and stuff just being Vendetta. Now she cant walk very well at all. She is crying out when you try to move her. She is stiff in all of her limbs. She wouldnt eat this am. I carried her down stairs glad she is only 52# not light but manageable. She was put on doxicycline and doggy asprin( could have rymidyl(sp?) but i think the asprin will be fine I can get the other stuff later if I need it. Hope my girl pulls through this quickly.









Taken this morning. doesnt she look sad.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Definitely lots of prayers and healing thoughts being sent your way. Hope Miss Vendetta gets better quickly...Please keep us posted


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

poor Miss V. I hope she feels better soon. Dosia sends her kisses.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww pooor Miss. V, Hope she pulls through fast , will send good thoughts your way


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Differences aside I hope she recovers quickly. Poor girl she looks so sad she cannot go play.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oh no! Poor girl, I hate seeing happy healthy pups in pain. I hope she is better quickly!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone. Thanks Lisa we may not agree but I do care about your dogs too. Well my girl is no better tonight. She wont come out of her kennel. She did eat. I bought her pedigree little champion pouches and she went to town. She drank a bit of water about an hr ago. I just got home and gave her her second dose of meds. She is crying in pain if I try to move her. Will carry her upstairs again tonight. 

Thank you all for the well wishes.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Thank you everyone. Thanks Lisa we may not agree but I do care about your dogs too. Well my girl is no better tonight. She wont come out of her kennel. She did eat. I bought her pedigree little champion pouches and she went to town. She drank a bit of water about an hr ago. I just got home and gave her her second dose of meds. She is crying in pain if I try to move her. Will carry her upstairs again tonight.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes.


oh nooo! I am so sorry! I am only familiar in Lyme disease because my mom had it before, not sure about dogs. Will she improve after some time or will she always have issues? poor V!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww poor girl! Hope for a quick recovery


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Im sooooo Sorry to hear this .. I hope she starts feeling better really soon .. you and V are in my prayers ..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Oy! Lymes :rain: ... Yeah thats no good, Hog dog and us here in North Idaho send our best... Blessings and Peace be with you and upon you~ up:


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I am so glad we don't have ticks here! Hang in there, V (and you!)!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Aaaah, poor V dog.  I hope she starts feeling better soon!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers and thoughts to you and Vendetta. She's a strong girl, hopefully she pulls through soon.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

How is she feeling today? is this something she will fully recover from? or is this a life long illness now? we dont have ticks here { well actually my vet says we do but i have never in my life seen one}


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awww i hope she gets better! shes such a cutie!! i have seen a dog with lyme diseas before. friggen owners r tightwads n have no care for the lives of any other living creature. so they just let the dog die from it. poor thing couldnt even stand up for more then a few secs before falling on his back. god i want to nock those people over the head with a brick!! grrrz!

any way i will keep her in my prayers. im sure she will get better especially when she has such a sweet caring owner.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Just like in humans, long term joint pain is possible even after successful treatment.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Miss Vendetta is feeling much better. She even ran after her ball this morning. I only played with her for four fetches dont want her over doing it but wanted her to have something as she gets depressed if she cant play. She will be on the meds for atlast 14days most likely the whole 21 days. 

I thought she had died on wednesday night I reach out to hug her and she was icey cold. I turned on the light and her eyes were very dilated(stress) I covered her up and pulled her close and hoped for the best. 

She is eating well had her full meal this morning. She is now laying besided me.

Most likely she will have arthritis and joint pain from now on. She could have relapses of the disease too. I will have to watch her even more carefully than I did before.

Thank you all for your well wishes. I really appreciate them.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear she's feeling much better today :hug: She has been in my thoughts.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Did she recover yet?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Any update on how she has been?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hope your girl is getting through this  Good vibes and prayers coming her way!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I posted up her birthday pictures! Yes she made a full recovery. She finished up 21days of anitbiotics. Her spirits are high and energy level is back 10fold. Thank you for inquirying about her. Vendetta sends you all puppy kisses and butt wiggles.


----------

